# Scuffs on car paint?



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

what grit very fine sandpaper?
have you tried rubbing compound? I would have tried it first.


----------



## Kansas Terri (Jul 25, 2020)

2000 grit sandpaper

What is rubbing compound and where can I buy some????


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Rubbing compound is something like paste wax but aggressive enough to remove minor scratches. Any automotive store would have it. The automotive section of most big stores may have it. A clay bar is another option.


----------



## Kansas Terri (Jul 25, 2020)

Well, which would you try first: rubbing compound or a clay bar? Because I have never seen either one used!


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

A product called “3M Finesse It“ and a buffer.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

First things first, if you wax or seal the vehicle then use dish soap to remove that. If you don't, then give it a good wash (by hand) using car wash soap. Buy something decent (doesn't need to be the best). 

Next, use a clay bar to remove anything from the paint. If just doing the section of the vehicle with the scuffs do that entire body panel. I would recommend doing the whole truck since you're this far into it. 

Next use a polish compound and an orbital sander with an automotive polish sponge on it, or a use a ton of elbow grease. Really work in the polish (especially by hand) and go over the entire body panel. If doing the entire vehicle, work in sections. Once done with a section, use a clean rag to clean off the polish compound. See how your scratches look now. 

If still present, you may need to wet sand. Look up some videos on YouTube, they go over it pretty well. Do NOT dry sand... You may need to vary the grits to properly remove the scratches. If this step was needed, go back to polishing after doing this. 

Next, use a quality wax or sealant (or both, sealant first) and go over everything you've polished. This will protect the paint/clearcoat and give it a nice finish.


----------



## Kansas Terri (Jul 25, 2020)

I can see now that I was watching the wrong youtubes. When I looked up rubbing compounds I also found a lot of info on when to use 1000 grit sandpaper, 5000 grit, polish, types of rags to use, etc.

Fixing the finish on my car will be a good task for this weekend, I think.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Also note that there are many different polishing compounds, some are intended to remove very light marks and others intended to cut deeper and smooth out deeper blemishes. You might need to play around with which polish or compound works for your needs. I would sand as a very last resort.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

You may have dulled the clear coat. It might be a little late but I've had good luck with scratch removers like Mothers, McGuires or AutoGlym.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

When you did your original sanding, did you do it dry or wet?


----------



## Kansas Terri (Jul 25, 2020)

I wet sanded using 2000 grit

I am using the Turtle Wax polish now, and the cloudy spots are much improved! With a bit of patience my Ford Ranger should be looking sharp again!


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

The idea is to start with the finest material you can use that works. If I have scratches, I almost always go with Meguair's Ultimate Compund to start. If I see that it's doing something, I keep at it. If it's not, I'll move to wet sanding with 3000 grit. What I've found is that you really need sandpaper designed for a vehicle and soaking it for a few minutes in water helps. Meguair's Heavy Duty headlight repair kit comes with 1500 and 3000 grit pads that attach to a hand-held tool which makes it much easier to get consistent and even sanding.

Of course, once you wet sand, you will have to work back up from 1500 to 3000 to compound to polish to get it back to glass smooth.


----------



## mmvpp (Sep 21, 2020)

Got a long scratch on my silver car, so searching thru the site for some ideas...
Wouldn't the compound/polish/wax be washed off after a while or after a few car washes and the scratches would reappear or back to the wet sanding dull?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Rubbing compound is a fine abrasive which helps you to buff away the scratches. It's more effective on minor scratches than bigger ones, it's not for deep scratches.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

And it won't help if the scratch goes through clearcoat and into the base color.


----------

